# Cross-over or small SUV or ? for under $15K used?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We're a family of three, two adults and one 4 year old. My husband has a side business of doing electrical contracts occasionally, not enough for him to buy a vehicle strictly for business, but he does need to at least pull our 4' x 8' utility trailer with whatever vehicle we decide to buy. I'd also like to be able to pull a smaller tent trailer with the vehicle. We also like a larger interior space and removable or fold-down seats (ie dodge sto n go) if possible.

We want something with a/c, cruise and power windows and locks, is decent on fuel and we can get for less than $15K used, preferably within 4 years old. To compare, our current vehicle is a 1996 Astro van which we love but the engine is dying and it's hard on fuel.

I'm looking at domestic and imported brands, mainly because I feel the Hondas etc of yesterday are not necessarily what they once were, and some up on comers like Kia and Hyundai may be where its at.

Any suggestions for cross overs, smaller SUV's or other vehicles we may want to consider and why?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

consider getting a Subaru Forester. They are hard to find - most don't part with them after purchasing one. Under 15K is also tough - but not impossible. You could find a 2007-08 one in that range I suspect. I bought ours (45K miles), a 2008 in Febrruary for 18.3K - still under warranty. They are great for families. Use Craigslist, kijiji classifieds - buy from the owner - not the dealer.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Traditionally an SUV carries a premium over a minivan. I'd go with a minivan from a frugality stand point. They can tow small trailers, tonnes of interior space. With just the three of you, you may even get away with large car. My wife's Intrepid is cavernous with the rear seats folded down, but that does create issues with the child.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Consider looking @ a full size truck,sierra,f150 ect.The back interiors have ample room,better towing,better in winter,awesome for hauling anything,id personally go with a truck over a suv any day,just throwing it out there,i dont know what they resale for though,prob could get a 08/135 km.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have an Escape. It is too small for your purposes. My Son has an Infiniti EX35 but I think it is too new for cheap resales. Other son has a Caravan. Cheap if the tranny holds out. Pulling a utility trailer definitely puts a load on the tranny.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

A Toyota Matrix should work for this; much cheaper than a Subaru and better fuel economy, plenty of room (five people with all their gear can fit inside, I've done it; I also use it to haul my outdoor sound system - two big speakers, monitors, mixer, snake, mics, stands, cables, etc.). I paid about $19K for my 2005 Matrix so by now it should be considerably less than $15K but I haven't checked to verify. The Matrix's rated towing capacity is 1,500 pounds.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Consider the fuel economy as well .My husband has a business and they have quite a few work trucks /suv type and I can tell you the Dodge Chrysler have the highest maintenance costs.We buy 3-4 trucks a year and usually 1-2 years old to save the most money and also have a warrenty.The best we have found are the ford and the Escape is the best for fuel economy of the bunch and you can get a tow package as well.Aftermarket tow hitches will set you back anywhere from $300 -$800 .I believe you can get a 4 year old in your price range ,look at auto trader to get idea what they sell for.I have heard decent stuff about Hyundai and they start at about $20,000 so possibly can get newer model for your price.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

CUVs (compact) might be a good option.

They are all pretty similar,

Honda CRV
Toyota RAV4
Mitsubishi Outlander
Nissan Rogue
Ford Escape/Mazda Tribute
Subaru Forester
Hyundai Tuscon

and there are plenty more that share very reasonable fuel economy (7-9 L/100km), usually are a bit more versatile than a sedan, often have AWD and some premium (leather seats, sunroof etc) options, and handle like a sedan. Some can come with V6's if towing is a consideration.

You can get 2007/08's private sale for around $15k, depending on options.

We tested the whole group before settling on the Rogue, but YMMV.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Consider the fuel economy as well .My husband has a business and they have quite a few work trucks /suv type and I can tell you the Dodge Chrysler have the highest maintenance costs.


Any of the new trucks have lots of sensors on them to fail on occasion. 

I've had one fail in 13 years on my Dodge Dakota (transmission shift sensor),
but over all the truck is still a good reliable truck..even if it's a gas guzzler.
But I've had it for 13 years now, and even though it hasn't cost me that
much up to now, I've had to put in about $2000 this year for muffler, new brake
lines and brakes and new suspension parts. 

I expect to get another 10 years out of it..because even though it's hard on gas, 
replacing it with something smaller and cheaper can result in other problems,
and besides it hauls ***..er trailer, and I much prefer driving it over some
sub compact. Trucks rule!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Would you consider a wagon? It'll be roomier than a small SUV. Something like this: http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Saab/9-3/TORONTO/Ontario/5_11691584_ON20080206114137570/


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

easy, minivan...


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

We bought a Jeep Patriot new 3 years ago with the trailer package. The trailer package includes a transmission cooler, allowing the vehicle to be rated at 2000 pounds towing capacity, up from the standard 1000 pounds. Suprisingly the trailer package does not include the hitch, but does include the wiring harness. I added the hitch myself after for about $200.

I think we paid $24K all in, something like that, so a 3 year old should go for about half that. Gets about 9l/100km. I have all the numbers in a logbook but never get around to entering them to get a more accurate fuel figure.

I recently picked up a 2000 pound rated trailer and am looking forward to hauling bigger and heavier machinery home than I could drag back with the predecessor vehicle, a Focus.

hboy43


----------



## Excitingsong (Sep 17, 2011)

The other is the son of the Caravan. Inexpensive if the trans to hold off Tera Gold. Utility trailer pulling definitely put a tranny load.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

We have a small SUV (Tribute) that we thought we would pull a tent trailer with in the future (6 cyl, 3500 lb towing). Having owned it for a few years, I don't think it is a good idea. Not only would it tax the vehicle, but once the tent trailer is folded up we'd be short of cargo space for all the other 'stuff'.

It is also our runabout, AWD, great in the winter, but has a lot of limitations: not a lot of cargo space if you need the backseat for kids. Not the most comfortable for longer trips (grandparents are one province over). We also have a small utility trailer and a truck. The vehicle I'd like to have instead of the Tribute is a minivan. Lots more space, not that much worse fuel economy, so much more convenient to move mid- to large large things instead of hooking up the trailer. More secure cargo space than the back of the truck. 

The Astro van has a reputation for being a pig on fuel, but I think you'll miss it when it's gone. Another van perhaps?


----------

